# My Pink Lady and a "Y"



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I just came back from the postal depot to pick-up my SS order from YO Slingshot (forum name, "Devoman" (Chris)). There were no surprises in terms of workmanship. I've ordered from Chris before (a Green Hornet WBG and a poly Buckeye) so I know exactly what to expect. His work is flawless,... just perfect, ... so smooth, ... so shiny.

I ordered a Pink Lady Shout for breast cancer month and also to tempt my wife to shoot with me. I've also been dreaming about his green "Y" with a purple heart swell and I finally got one.

Oh, did I say there were no surprises? Unknowingly, there are a few surprises. When I opened the package, a bright yellow poly thin line WBG caught my eye. Attached to the WBG is a tube band-set in 1842 with a kangaroo pouch. Chris also included four pouches (1 kangaroo, 1 E-shot & 2 of his own) and some ammo for the WBG.








Isn't she beautiful...... sexy slim waist, gorgeous.








I've been dreaming about this "Y" with a purpleheart swell since last spring, before Chris moved to Missouri. So shiny, you'll need sunglasses.










The "surprise", bright yellow poly thin line WBG. Fits in the palm of the hand, very pocketable. Shoots 5/16.

Thank you very much, my friend Chris. You are one of God's blessing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice package! You got some great slings there buddy!  very nice of him to include the extras. :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My friend!!!!

Those are EXCELLENT slingshots!!!

I never had the honour of holding one of YO Slingshots, but they seem great from here! 

And he is certainly a generous fellow!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yo slingshots Rocks!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Super nice cattys. Great pics too. Dont cha just love them lil extra surprises. Chris is a very generous man indeed.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice bunch of slingshots but I have to agree with you. That green one with the palmswell is a really fantastic looking piece. Very impressive. Enjoy the new toys!

Be well,
SF


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice bunch of slingshots but I have to agree with you. That green one with the palmswell is a really fantastic looking piece. Very impressive. Enjoy the new toys!
> ...





Btoon84 said:


> Nice package! You got some great slings there buddy!  very nice of him to include the extras. :thumbsup:





Quercusuber said:


> My friend!!!!
> 
> Those are EXCELLENT slingshots!!!
> 
> ...





e~shot said:


> Yo slingshots Rocks!


Thank you for your kind comments, my slingshot family friends.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I got caught staring at the pink lady. I think she's pretty.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool package, happy shooting


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

TSM said:


> I think I got caught staring at the pink lady. I think she's pretty.





Mr.Teh said:


> Cool package, happy shooting


Thank you my forum friends. I haven't banded them yet. I'm still showing them off to my co-workers.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words! Enjoy the shooters.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice! Great looking slingshots!


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Those are slingshots to be proud of


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have some of Chris's forks, so I know how nice they are -- that "Y" fork is fantastic!


----------

